# Half Jacket Lenses



## tjwest (Aug 18, 2009)

My three-year old has done a number on my lenses for my Oakley half jackets.  

I know I can pick up replacements from any number of Oakley outlets or online, but I thought it might be worth while to check to see if anyone knows where I can get some for a reasonable price.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's the link to the Oakley Military and Government Sales site.  You can register your own account and order from there.
www.usstandardissue.com/


----------



## tjwest (Aug 18, 2009)

gdamadg said:


> Here's the link to the Oakley Military and Government Sales site.  You can register your own account and order from there.
> www.usstandardissue.com/



Thanks, but it won't let me register for an account since I no longer have a valid government ID.  I even called to see if they would work with me given my former military status.  No dice.


----------



## Rock42 (Aug 24, 2009)

tjwest said:


> Thanks, but it won't let me register for an account since I no longer have a valid government ID.  I even called to see if they would work with me given my former military status.  No dice.




pM inbound


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 24, 2009)

tjwest said:


> Thanks, but it won't let me register for an account since I no longer have a valid government ID.  I even called to see if they would work with me given my former military status.  No dice.



Sorry it didn't work out, stupid "technicalities".


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have some you can have for free


----------



## tjwest (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded above.  I have been well taken care of my by Shadowspear brethren.


----------

